# Latvian: atpakaļ



## Setwale_Charm

Sveiki!!
Which is the correct pronunciation of this word? I have heard said it both with full and softened "l" at the end.

  Paldies


----------



## kmaro

The correct pronunciation of the word _atpakal_ is with the softened "l" at the end.

_Atpakal_ means "_back_" (as return).


----------



## karuna

Yes, and the correct spelling is _atpakaļ. _


----------



## Setwale_Charm

This is rather strange, because I have heard "atpakal" with a perfectly hard "l" from native Latvian speakers. I have even heard it in songs.


----------



## ufosbogyo

Now I'm so curious, what does this word mean?
...Oh, now I see what inattentive am I, kmaro wrote down the meaning of this word. Then I haven't more question.


----------



## karuna

Setwale_Charm said:


> This is rather strange, because I have heard "atpakal" with a perfectly hard "l" from native Latvian speakers. I have even heard it in songs.



Not possible. Maybe Latvian ļ is somewhat different from Russian ль. But it is still strange because I thought that the Russian sound is harder than Latvian. Soft Latvian ļ is very easy to pronounce.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Unfortunately, I would not remember now where I heard this or what the name of the song was.
 Do you by any chance know whether this word exists in Lithuanian?


----------



## deine

Hello,
I am Lithuanian and I do not know this word - _atpakal_.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OK, I have listen at least to the song again and I think it is just unclear pronunciation with the final sound devoiced...


----------

